# [Project] L3p L4n



## l3p (Jun 26, 2011)

*[Project] L3p L4n - Custom fullcover Asus Mars II block*












Finally my next build 
This time not a scratch build, but a "normal" casemod.

Before i came in touch with the world of modding and watercooling i played a lot with HTPC's
Back then i fell in love with all the cases of Origen AE.
Every time i was on their site, i just had to watch the topmodel.
I knew it was just too expensive for me, also personally i think the 12" touchscreen is useless for an htpc.
But still ... it looks so nice....

Because i won some prizes with "L3p D3sk" in the Coolermaster compo,
and because it was time to prepare my next build i took the step to go for the Origen S21T.
Also because i wanted to build something that is more easy to take to lans then my previous build ^^
Off course this all wouldn't have been possible without the help of Freddy from Highflow.nl
I have also chosen this case because i didn't see it being modded much yet.

So it won't become an Htpc but a real watercooled gamer pc 




















Received the case 2 days ago.
Just had to see how the touchscreen moves and what the red Enermax fans look like in the case 







The hardware that will probably be used in this case:

Origen AE S21T Black

Intel Core i7 2600K
Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
Asus ROG MARS II 2DIS/3GD5
Corsair Dominator GT 16GB 2133Mhz CL9 Quad Kit
Corsair Force GT 180GB 2X
Cooler Master Silent Pro M1000 (MDPC Color-X sleeved)

Asus ROG Mars II Custom Fullcover POM/Copper/Alu  waterblock by Mr3D & Quepee

Koolance Reservoir/Pump/Controller RP-1000BK Black
Koolance Heat Sink for PMP-400
Koolance INS-FM17 Coolant Flow Meter & Adapter Board INS-FM17

EK-CoolStream RAD XT (120)
EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (140)
EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (280)
EK-Supreme HF - Acetal
EK-DDC X-RES 100 - Acetal
EK-MOSFET Max IV Gene - Acetal
EK-Ekoolant Blood RED 2x

4 x Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD14A 140mm Fan - Blue/Red- 1500RPM
1 x Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo UCTVD12A 120mm Fan - Blue/Red- 1700RPM

Lots of Bitspower Crystal links and Bitspower C48's
Bitspower Rad and Fan Guards

TteSports Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard
TteSports Shock One Gaming Headset
TteSports Black Element Gaming Mouse
TteSports Ladon Gaming Mouse Pad
TteSports Battle Dragon Bag


*Sponsors*


----------



## LDNL (Jun 26, 2011)

Another awsome build blog incoming!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome, I really loved the l3p d3sk... now for more awesome modding... ftw!


----------



## Luciel (Jun 26, 2011)

Holy Crap, here we go again, rock on! : D


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jun 27, 2011)

subed.... this looks very promising....


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 27, 2011)

In, ftw.


----------



## l3p (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys !


----------



## l3p (Jun 27, 2011)

Here all the first unpacking photo's.

So first of all i want to thank Freddy from Highflow.nl
He will be the main sponsor of this project again.






I want to use the grey plexi for the top window.
The other plexi is just for playing with it and to find out about different colors.










And the rest of the stuff.






Enermax Vegas fans @ 800 RPM, i hope they will do.
At least they are very silent.










The Koolance stuff still in plastic.






The Koolance Reservoir/Pump/Fancontroller/Pumpcontroller.
Will be completely disassembled later on.










And the Koolance Top + Heat sink (For the looks  )










Then the unpacking of the case i've been waiting for for over 4 years 
The blacke Origen AE S21T









She was oh so helpful ...  














































Marco from Cooler Master Nederland thanks for this silent but powerful PSU !


























Now we can test some things 






Here i will create fan holes to cool the radiators.









Again, thanks Freddy !






Bought these from colleague Kier aka Richard 2 x 1 Meter RGB led with controller
Wonderful stuff for modders, also if you want to find out what colours would be best





The idea was to make a complete red theme, but im in doubt now.










To be one step ahead 





Till the next update


----------



## t_ski (Jun 28, 2011)

The last pic is classic 

Subbed for sure


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 28, 2011)

you need to have the original top be removeable w/ the window underneath.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 28, 2011)

D3ja Vu.

Here we go again.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 28, 2011)

This build is starting to look insane, just like the L3p D3sk.... Your attention to detail is amazing man. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## l3p (Jun 28, 2011)

The pump!

This will be the place for the Koolance controller for the pump and fans. I will remove the logo by the way 






Tested it before i disassemble it.
It works 






Pretty compact.











Couldn't get the tubes off without cutting them.






Getting the top on it.






And the heat sink. (Yes... only for the looks ) 






Done !










And a small movie of the controller in action. Maybe i will disable that beep, or atleast make it less loud.


----------



## l3p (Jul 4, 2011)

First of all .. my own site and so the L3p d3sk pictures are back online 
Thanks for all the help Bo and tweakers.net crew !

And received some material !
I'm very happy with it, no i can also measure some more.
You can´t see it very well on photo´s but it´s very narrow all inside.
The Gpu´s are 29.5cm










Didn't have a mouse yet for this build so ordered this one from the asus shop.
Think it'll look good next to it 














And the the very nice package from EKWB !
Also got the raincoat, no-one wanted it there, but since im from Holland ... 


















Going to use the EK Top/Res instead of the Koolance top, this cause of the limited space i have.
The Koolance heatsink will remain.

















Thanks Gregor and EKWB !






Used the hardware from the CM compo to fit some more in.
As you can see, not much space.


----------



## l3p (Jul 14, 2011)

Small update.

Got some good news from Asus.
Just 2 weeks before the hardware will arrive !
Can't wait 

I've been talking a lot to Kier lately.
We also exchange a lot of hardware and WC products.
Also we ordered @ MDPC-x together, told him i didn't have much time the coming 3 weeks. So he said, send me the PSU with the rest, i'm bored. (Before he started his TJ11 project)

So ... Made by Kier 









One week later this was on my table 






















Also extra sleeve for the sata cables and some mounting stuff, the rest will follow.





Richard .. thanks a lot my friend, no one who can do this faster and better 

And the second order @ Highflow.






For the Koolance controller. 2 x Koolance temp sensor and 1 x Koolance flowsensor










Hope it'll go to 5Ghz 






For in the bottom of the case. 92mm brushed aluminium fans.













And tape, lots of tape to protect the case later on.






Because i only know since a few weeks i have to cool down 2 Matrix cards i ordered fans with 1500 rpm now, think 800 rpm won't be enough.
Luckily i could change the red blades without a problem.










Rear fan replaced, also a black fanguard, screws will come later.





Lets change the PSU too.





Had to change the wiring, the leds didnt work on the low voltage the psu gave to the fan. 






So a seperate 12V for the leds now.





All red and 1500 rpm now (max)






Even now still in doubt if i will do the fans on the outside and rads inside or rads outside and fans inside.
Casewindows in the top will be tinted so all the light is no problem.






For future purposes the leds are changeable with one push on the button 









So again, thanks Freddy for the nice discount !


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 15, 2011)

Awwww yeah here we go again another perma open thread in my browser


----------



## jasper1605 (Jul 15, 2011)

good luck with everything bud.  I'm pumped to see the build log grow and grow!

P.S. your wife must be a goddess to allow you to do another build after all the time put into l3p d3sk haha


----------



## d3fct (Jul 16, 2011)

nice work, that 2600 should hit 5 with no problems, my first attempt at an oc with mine stock volts, was able to be linpack stable @ 4.5 with really decent temps.


----------



## l3p (Jul 17, 2011)

I do hope i will experience the same 



jasper1605 said:


> good luck with everything bud.  I'm pumped to see the build log grow and grow!
> 
> P.S. your wife must be a goddess to allow you to do another build after all the time put into l3p d3sk haha



She really is, believe me


----------



## d3fct (Jul 17, 2011)

yes, it's great for oc'n just raise the multi and voltage basically. just threw some quick oc's at it, was amazing, right now 24/7 4.8 with ht on i forget the actuall voltage but about 1.4 - 1.44. was able to hit 5.2 linpack stable and bench some. all on water, here's my very first oc run with it.


edit: forgot to tell you if your not aware the max voltage on intels spec sheets, is 1.5 or 1.51 not sure 100%, but it's a bit higher than 775 or older i7's don't be scared to hit it with volts, especially on water.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

l3p said:


> She really is, believe me



She must be I get nagapotomus agro just planning out a build.


----------



## d3fct (Jul 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> She must be I get nagapotomus agro just planning out a build.



lol, the beauty of being single......i put all my money into my rig,rent,and beer...


----------



## d3fct (Jul 18, 2011)

and i forgot, gas..... 100$ a week to feed my 6.0 silverado


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

d3fct said:


> and i forgot, gas..... 100$ a week to feed my 6.0 silverado



Your not helping . .. .


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn that's a nice case.  Have you worn the white gloves yet?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 18, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> Damn that's a nice case.  Have you worn the white gloves yet?



I would just cuz .. .


----------



## Frutol (Jul 18, 2011)

another awesome build incoming, subscribed


----------



## l3p (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks guys !



DrunkenMafia said:


> Damn that's a nice case.  Have you worn the white gloves yet?



Nah wanted to keep them for when it's finished


----------



## l3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally bought my first dremel 
(Bargain sale somewhere)









And for all the small future damage i will create with it on different cases


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

Drool, I can't believe you didn't have a dremel!?


----------



## l3p (Jul 25, 2011)

Well D3sk was 3mm thick aluminium, so i preferred the jigsaw, grinder and drill


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 25, 2011)

l3p said:


> Well D3sk was 3mm thick aluminium, so i preferred the jigsaw, grinder and drill



Fair enough but every *MAN* should own one.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jul 26, 2011)

th1s i5 pr3tty k3wl L3p, I ju5t w15h y00d l34rn h0w t0 sp3ll.


----------



## l3p (Aug 1, 2011)

My vacation has started and didn't do anything on the case yet 
I did practise some.

From the start i had the idea to make the fan/rad guard just like the S21T's little brother.








I'm already walking with that idea for 2 weeks now how to do that.
The case is 5mm thick, brushed and black anodized aluminium.
So i guess i can't restore the smallest scratch.
Today i just tried to make such a fan hole in a piece of 6mm thick aluminium.


First had to do some shopping again. (The dremel virus even got me before i started working with it)






piece of 6mm thick garbage measured out.






Still no idea how or what, but i've got to do it with these tools.






Forget about a dremel in 6mm alu  so lets prepare for the jigsaw.






Only had a bad quality metalsaw, the woodsaw worked better :/ 










After sawing, the dremel works out fine.






Grinding the edges from the Bitspower radguard. (Starting to love the dremel  )






Bending the edges a little more.






Tapped the radguard in it's place, in the case itself i will use kit / black glue to hold it in it's place even better.






Painted it black for the picture.
In this picture the guard needed a few more taps.






And this is how i want it ....  X 3  
Next time further on with how i will fasten the rads/fans.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good, can't wait to see more.


----------



## l3p (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks m8!

Been busy yesterday with the mod-attic again (Wife's ...  )






Also been thinking all day how to fix the radiators to the case on the inside without being able to see it on the outside.









Going to use Velcro around the radiators and going to support them with a few layers of 5mm thick rubbertape.


----------



## PHaS3 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good l3p


----------



## l3p (Aug 12, 2011)

Update.

First of all the nice package from
www.highflow.nl
The footprint on the box did scare the shit out of me but nothing was damaged 










Because i replaced the PSU fan, i needed another fan, also one to replace the fan blades






Going for Feser Red, liked the colour more. Also some Red Dye to make it darker.






Some extension cables from Cubitek






And ... a cpu lapping kit 










Thanks for the nice discount Freddy, this wouldn't be possible without you!






Got me some new sawing blades for the 5mm aluminium.






And assembled the fans to the rads.






Finally could use the black M3 allen bolts.






Want to change this somehow






I think i'll use Bitspower mesh there too.






Fast sketch-up for the radiator placement 






And the case almost completely disassembled.






Hope i'll ever get it working again 






And taped it with extra smooth tape. (I'll cry if I'll scratch it  )











Still need to think of something for it.






Blood red acrylic it'll be






Even Origen AE works with a black marker when they damage something 






Back to the fanholes.
Pre-drilling first.
Don't mind the drill's brand 










Also taped the jigsaw.






Ready to go.






And the first hole is there.






Two to go.






And the third!






Now finish the nice round edges.
Wanted to use the dremel, but got myself my file again, needs to be as straight as possible.






More tomorrow!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 12, 2011)

Wewt finally another update! Can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## l3p (Aug 13, 2011)

*Update*

Been polishing for 2 hours on the 3 holes to make it as straight as possible with nice round corners.






But finally they fit!






Tape can be removed.






Still need to paint the blank aluminum corners.










Need to be careful with the sawdust, so cleaned it first.






And further on with the plexi front for the Koolance controller.
Taping it first.






Drawing the round corners.






Started off with the dremel again, but the jigsaw won again 






And again polishing.










Marking the plexi.





And again polishing it.





And it fits.
Next job like this im going to look for a lasercutting company near me 









Further on tomorrow!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 13, 2011)

looking amazing!


----------



## l3p (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks!
Everytime i see that picture i have to laugh


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Aug 14, 2011)

Man u should start your own laser cutting and modding company...!
I'll surely send my HAF X in your hands...
Project looking amazing and attention to detail is insane.
Keep it comin....


----------



## l3p (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks m8!

If i'll win the lottery i will buy me a laser cutter and start a mod company


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 14, 2011)

We should start a L3p donation paypal, I'd donate $5 just so I could see one every month.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 14, 2011)

l3p said:


> Thanks!
> Everytime i see that picture i have to laugh



Your welcome . . . . now get back to work    j/k


----------



## l3p (Aug 14, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> We should start a L3p donation paypal, I'd donate $5 just so I could see one every month.



Ok.... I'll make it a Non-Profit mod company when i win the lottery 



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Your welcome . . . . now get back to work    j/k



yep yep yep, sorry Sir


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2011)

lol srsly i just saw how expensive that case was, i was like 

but well u know what u r doing l3p i saw that with ur other case mod it turned out awesome with great style ^^


----------



## WarpedHorizon (Aug 16, 2011)

*More L3p! Yeah!*

You're the one responsible for getting me interested in custom computer cases, so I'm definantly interested in what you do with this case mod. But I'm having issues with your website- when I go to access it my antivirus freaks out with Infected HTML Script warnings; so you might want to look into that.
I'm subscribed and can't wait to see the updates!


----------



## l3p (Aug 16, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> lol srsly i just saw how expensive that case was, i was like
> but well u know what u r doing l3p i saw that with ur other case mod it turned out awesome with great style ^^



I hope i know what i'm doing 
Thanks m8 !



WarpedHorizon said:


> You're the one responsible for getting me interested in custom computer cases, so I'm definantly interested in what you do with this case mod. But I'm having issues with your website- when I go to access it my antivirus freaks out with Infected HTML Script warnings; so you might want to look into that.
> I'm subscribed and can't wait to see the updates!



Lol thats quite an honour, thanks 
Hmm well there's nothing wrong with it, i assume you're using avast ?


----------



## WarpedHorizon (Aug 16, 2011)

*Now no issuses....*

Yeah, I'm cheap and use avast. I tried your blog again and this time it didn't pop up, so I'm unsure what it was thinking.


----------



## l3p (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that doesn't have anything to do with cheap, just googled for it 
I'm using the free edition of Avira btw


----------



## l3p (Aug 16, 2011)

Small update from Picasso 

Carefully removed the tiny sharp edge with an old knife.
This way I get a sloping edge of +/- 0.3 mm.






Selected the right "black" out of 4 colours to get the best matching colour.
It became Revell mat black #6






The edges of the Bitspower mesh with Revell shiny black #7










Actually not my kind of job, too shaky






But i did it! 






Tomorrow the fanguards back in.






And waste some time on this


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 17, 2011)

l3p said:


> Small update from Picasso
> 
> Carefully removed the tiny sharp edge with an old knife.
> This way I get a sloping edge of +/- 0.3 mm.
> ...



Simply amazing!


----------



## l3p (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks my loyal follower 

Lovely weather yesterday, so went out to lap my Cpu 

This time I'm going to lap it faster then normal.
How to with extensive explanation can be found here: 
http://www.l3p.nl/other-builds-mods/cpu-lapping/







Cpu still WITH warranty here 










All you need..






Finding a way to protect the backside of the Cpu since Intel doesn’t
give a nice protection cap any more on boxed s1155 Cpu’s.






So we use marking / painters tape.






I’m using some rubber tape too.
This way you have a better grip and don’t get sore fingers.






Starting with P400.
Only a few “wipes” and … gone warranty. 
The sanding with P400 is the most important and longest step.
Some people tape the sandpaper to the mirror, but if you hold it tight with your other hand you don’t have to.
Just go from left to right on the paper.
Don’t press on the cpu, just use the weight of your hand.
Every 2 minutes turn the cpu 90° clockwise.






2 Minutes with P400.
Nothing to see yet. 






7 Minutes with P400.
You can see clearly this Cpu isn’t flat.






Another 3 Minutes with P400.
Total 10 Minutes.






Another 10 Minutes with P400.
Total 20 Minutes.






And another 10 Minutes with P400.
Total 30 Minutes.






You can see the IHS is completely flat copper now.
Now the real polishing comes.






10 Minutes with P600.
Total 40 Minutes.






Skipping P800. 
Straightly to P1000.






10 Minutes with P1000.
Total 50 Minutes.
You can see it’s already starting to mirror.






Further on with P1500.






10 Minutes with P1500.
Total 1 hour.






P2000.






10 Minutes with P2000
Total 1 hours and 10 Minutes






Now we need to change our strategy.
First of all clean the mirror and the cpu.
This is because the old copper particles can ruin your polish job by rubbing them into the IHS.
Now you don’t go from left to right with the cpu.
Just move in a circle for 2 minutes and then turn the cpu 90° clockwise again.






10 Minutes with P2500.
Total 1 hours and 20 Minutes.






You can see the copper dust already starts to oxidise.






5 Minutes with P2500.
Total 1 hours and 25 Minutes.
Almost done. 






Another 5 Minutes with P2500
Total One and a half hour!






Pictures are clickable for full resolution.





















Back to the case tomorrow


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 18, 2011)

l3p said:


> Back to the case tomorrow



Can't wait!


----------



## l3p (Aug 20, 2011)

Ordered something last week i could really use today 






First some holes for the buttons of the pump/fan controller.






Tape so it won't move.






And some holes with 3.5mm.






Wow, it fits 






Sanded the frame so i can paint it.






Oops almost forgot i also had to paint the edge where the plexi goes.






Glued the plexi.






Bitspower fanguards back in after the paintjob.






And some glue.










Rub it in with a wet finger.






Believe me this glue doesn't let go 










Next problem, what to do with this..






Ah we'll see 






Hmm... needs more cutting.






Losing the sharp edges and create some nice roundings.






Paint it black.










Also glued the frame for the pump/fan controller.






Second part of the ex-5.25" slot.






Let's stick the Dremel in there too.
(Not easy to hold a Dremel in one hand and a cam in the other  )










And more polishing.






Making it rough so i can paint it.






And some fitting.






Painted.






Lots of work for something you hardly see back, but im satisfied for today.










Time for BBQ!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Aug 20, 2011)

I love how custom everything is.


----------



## l3p (Aug 27, 2011)

Assembled the case again this week
Quite some work cause of the lcd screen

After that tested if the Velcro would work out.






Works great, i think it can hold me too 






Pulling it off again wasn't that easy 






Placed the other stuff again too.






Don't want too much lights on the outside, i like it this way.
Maybe some red glow from the bottom...






Maybe the top casewindow will be blood red plexi too.






Here an airflowtest with the new fanholes.


----------



## l3p (Sep 14, 2011)

Finally some news!

Been busy at work lately but
Had a nice cup of coffee with Asus Benelux this week.
It was really great Rogier!! 

He also brought something nice with him 






Finally! 






And a new tablecloth, my wife really loves it!  NOT 






And some pics of the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z


















I really like the board a lot!










The first flag.






Together with my dear old P6T6 WS Revo.






And my stand with his new look, didn't become a tablecloth after all  










Thanks Asus Benelux and Rogier hope to see you again one day! 



Oh.. and a small test with a 75-slot Bitspower Crystal link 






Also this week some news about Exceleram


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking better and better with every update! I can't wait to see how this finishes up!


----------



## l3p (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't want to tell everything about Exceleram, but i do have to explain something when all of a sudden a sponsor disappears 

After months of contact with someone from Exceleram all of a sudden i didn't hear anything anymore from them.
I found out by facebook a lot of personnel quit their job there ... inclusive the one I was in contact with ... nice 
After lots of mails i got to hear after 4 months there weren't any samples left, i do have to go on so i decided to thank Exceleram and wish them the best!

I hope to have some good news in a few weeks!


So this evening I mounted my mainboard and EK block so i can go on measuring.














I hate stickers..
Specially when they don't come off easily 






WD40 ftw!






And ready.






Glad i don't have to hide the nice red ROG colours like in my last mod 










EK-Supreme HF Acetal  with EK-CPU Easy Mount HF Black


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 18, 2011)

I wish my builds were half as good as yours turn out!


----------



## l3p (Sep 22, 2011)

I just had to compare the colours of the sleeve and mainboard.
I'm very happy with it!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 22, 2011)

that black K waterblock on the cpu looks soo nice to the Maximus IV Gene colour theme l3p ^^


----------



## l3p (Sep 28, 2011)

Got 2 packages this week.

The first one from my modding friend Richard (Kier).  

I saw in his buildlogs TJ11 buildlog he had some spare pci covers cause of 3 GPU's, just the ones i need 
Thanks m8!










And even better ... Some 'Sleeved by kier' Pci-e cables!
(Yes I'll do it myself the next time  )









Some leftovers + sata sleeve from MDPC-X.










I was pretty nervous if it would all fit... just had to take a fast look
(Don't worry, this isn't final  )






And the second package..
Couldn't tell anything about it till now..
First of all ...Thanks AGAIN Gregor, Eddy and the rest of EKWB off course for letting me try these products!!





Not going to use Feser for this build.
So glad EK came with coolant just in the colour I wanted!













Hmm can't wait for the next episode of "True Blood" 





Also want to cool the memory again.
So great EK also came out with a 4-slot EK-RAM block!






















Also 2 sets EK Easy mounts for the GPU's.






But the best part .. 






The first Gene-Z block that went out from EK ...With my buildlog logo!






Proud!











He also sent an extra base if I ever want to change to nickel.






EKWB  FTW!


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 29, 2011)

nice with the build and board name on the watercooler l3p


----------



## l3p (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks puma99dk|


----------



## l3p (Oct 9, 2011)

Found some time to assemble the custom EK Gene-Z block yesterday.













I'm very happy with it!
Thanks again Gregor!






Red or black Bitspower thumbscrews?










While I was busy with this a very very nice package got delivered.
More pics from that later today.


----------



## NAVI_Z (Oct 9, 2011)

l3p said:


> Found some time to assemble the custom EK Gene-Z block yesterday.
> 
> [url]http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/L3pL4n/550/P1080548%20%5b550x%5d.JPG[/URL]
> 
> ...



go with the red!....


----------



## l3p (Oct 9, 2011)

And as promised the unpacking 





The first shirt I could actually wear anytime 










Everything separated.






And one hour of cutting bags later 






There won't be an inch of tube in this build.






To replace the standard screws.






I love extra goodies!






One of the few case badges I would actually use.






Now I can finish the other side's rad guard of the case.






And a few Bitspower Fanguards i have some plans with.










Back to the connectors.






Yes I was bored on this rainy Sunday afternoon 
Meet BitScorpion!









(Yes I know, the scissors are missing, didn't have any more  )







I want to thank Vincent again for this wonderful sponsoring!


----------



## theJesus (Oct 10, 2011)

l3p said:


> (Yes I know, the scissors are missing, didn't have any more  )


I will lmao if you get another package in the mail specifically so you can complete that


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2011)

Your so lucky with all your packages and sponsorships! I am very envious!


----------



## l3p (Oct 23, 2011)

Still in doubt if I´m going to use the  Bitspower fanguards inside the case. The "Enermax Vegas effect" will still be visible if I use them.




















Now I received the Bitspower fanguards I could finally finish the last out of 3 radguards in the case.










Made a "little" video of it as promised.
Was able to create a 5 minute video out of 2 hours of material


----------



## l3p (Oct 26, 2011)

Got an order from MNPCTech.





Thanks for the ruler Bill!
Always had something with the MNPCTech fanguards, thought this one would fit perfectly! 

























Guess I'm going for the M4 socket button heads.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow had forgotten about this project, keep up the good work, I can't wait to see this thing done.


----------



## l3p (Nov 5, 2011)

Was going to do an update this weekend again but an unexpected package came in.

Had to unpack that first with my daughter, she loves it! (So do I) 

Here some more photos  from the unboxing in a higher resolution (2560px), and the products I already had.





Came in contact with Dremel a few months ago.
When I told them I didn't use a dremel at all for my previous project they really wanted me to use their products for any future mods.
Deal! 





























































Thanks a very very lot Dremel®!
Videos where I’ll be working with this nice stuff will come soon!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you already have a Dremel rotary tool?  It looks they sent you everything but that lol.

Regardless, Dremel is a great company.  I was stupid with my rotary tool and broke it; they replaced it with no questions and sent me a few extra goodies as well   I'm sure you'll have lots of fun working with yours, they're great for small details.


----------



## l3p (Nov 5, 2011)

I indeed bought a dremel 300 this year 
(see the pics on the bottom of the post)
Can't wait to work with it


----------



## radrok (Nov 5, 2011)

Totally subbed, this is going to be more and more awesome...

Continue like this l3p, your works are really nifty


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 6, 2011)

nice "haben goods" u got in those Bosch boxes.

i can't weight to see them get used x:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 8, 2011)

DROOOLLL!!!! 

Very jelious of all the goodies!


----------



## l3p (Nov 20, 2011)

Here an explanation why it all takes a little longer then expected 

Well some packages took a few months to arrive.
Also the 2 Matrix cards from Asus will not find it's place in my mod cause of a little mistake 
Rogier from Asus Benelux fully compensated this with the best news I could get...
Instead of 2 Matrix cards..... An Asus Mars II !!!!  (And yes I want to watercool it )
Thanks Rogier, you really rock!!!

Another thing that kept me from going on.. my attic is completely ready to mod there.
The problem is, my 1 yr old daughter sleeps very bad. (Yes she's like her dad, starts living when it's dark)
So I moved the pc downstairs again this weekend. Now i can go on modding in the night 


Changed the black and blue Asus GX800 for a black and red Asus GX900










Also been playing again with the RGB leds, want to place 2 strips on both sides for a nice effect.










Maybe going to use an RF controller, going to test this week if that one has a red-glow-up-and-down function.










And a picture of how cosy I'm sitting at the kitchen table again.


----------



## Frutol (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi L3P

First of all, i'm loving this casemod, cheers for the awesome work 

I would just like to give you some "photo" advice: watch out for reflections =P


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG LOOK AT ALL THE AWESOME TOOLS


----------



## l3p (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Frutol!


----------



## l3p (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok .. a small teaser how it would look aircooled 
More pics coming up this weekend!


----------



## N-Gen (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks insanely awesome! I bet the proper water result would look even better!


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hoe would you ever WC that mars 2?
There is no full cover block and universal blocks sucks also how would you cool the vrm?


----------



## l3p (Dec 15, 2011)

Universal blocks are still always better then aircooling, also the 2 x 140mm fans are blowing directly on the VRM's.
The only problem I still have is the NF200.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 15, 2011)

nice score, man. Looks SICK!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 18, 2011)

Amazing work needs moar pics though!


----------



## l3p (Dec 18, 2011)

Some unpacking pictures from the monstrous Asus MARS II.















Yes... monstrous!


















Small compare how high it is.






And how it would look air cooled.










Huh... 24pin in a gpu? 






2 x 24 pins 






'Few' cm longer then a Gene-Z.






Let's open it up.














And clean it.






Hmm...






















Going to be a 'pita' to watercool it with these blocks.
One way would be to make new hold-down-plates.










While I was posting these pictures on Facebook I already got an offer from Daniel | Mr3D to design an EKWB look-a-like fullcover block!!!
Right after I posted Daniel wanted to do that, someone else offered to CNC mill it for me... Thanks a very lot both of you!!!
More news soon 






Oh it's number 514 out of 999.






Thought it would be funny to re-buy my first used Asus card for this occasion. 
Asus TNT 2 meets MARS 2 








I want to thank Rogier and Milan from Asus Benelux and Asus HQ for sponsoring 'L4N' and all the help they offered!!


----------



## l3p (Dec 21, 2011)

The 'always smiling' Mr 3D (design) and Quepee from GoT (CNC milling) both really want to do this!!
Just because it's a challenge for them too!

Here's an update already, it's not finished yet but the basis is there 

I had to go to work right away
Photos, measuring, info and more photos.
So for who wants to know how that goes  .. 


First a clear picture from the PCB
(source: techpowerup.com)






After that Daniel needed a lot of sizes. 






































He could go on with the first design of the fullcover.














I made a simple paint picture for all the sizes and heights.


















Daniel could go on with that again.














And the first impression.
Still looks boring but more will come 





Maybe till tomorrow!


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for adding these pictures! Awesome stuff!!!

showing the design side of the block is something rarely seen, so once again, thanks!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, it's insanely cool getting to see that process.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Great to see it all unravel like that


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 22, 2011)

Only @ tpu, how lucky are we, great ,-amazing man.


----------



## The Boy Riley (Dec 22, 2011)

ahh, if only to own some cnc... I've always been a bit temped to try and make my own block, having seen this I've gone off idea , don't think me and the digital read out are up to it just yet 

Looks amazing as always


----------



## l3p (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 22, 2011)

Wanted to go to bed at 11:00 then I found this thread...

Ah well I catched up on everything and it is looking GREAT! Will keep following from here on!

Ik wil ook gratis hardware =0


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 24, 2011)

i hope that custom made waterblock will do good on ur MARS II ^^


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2011)

wow it must be 170% effort
cool, its like you build it from scratch 





 sub


----------



## l3p (Dec 29, 2011)

Didn't plan to do anything today but received a package and my fingers started to tingle 






Still in love with the red GT fins
Problem is I promised to watercool them. 





But an idea popped in.
Hmm Corsair uses M2.5 ... Don't have them and certainly not longer ones :\






Ok re-tap them with M3 ...










That works, now the rest.










The fins work fine, they get pretty hot when cutting them 






And done.






An EK block with some rad fins I love


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice, I love the black and red color scheme.


----------



## radrok (Dec 30, 2011)

I effin love the Dominator GT colors, I can only buy them because the other RAM color schemes are ugly in comparison 
Nifty job you did there with the heatsink


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 30, 2011)

omg, you cut the ram fins?
i lost words..


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 30, 2011)

Fins gone?! You monster!!!!

Meant that in a good way. You monster.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2011)

l3p said:


> Didn't plan to do anything today but received a package and my fingers started to tingle
> 
> An EK block with some rad fins I love
> 
> ...



nice EK blocks they r beautys in ur sys l3p and nice with the "tingle" fingers ^^


----------



## l3p (Jan 3, 2012)

Small update 

Drilling and tapping the small radiator to M4. 














And back to the MarsII block 

Daniel has been very busy with it last week.
Really this guy owns 














Copper part done.






While he was busy with this I had to think of something for the POM part.
Got a spontaneous idea to recycle the red aluminum parts from the original cooler.
Off course with paint  






Daniel didn't know what to think of it but we went for it
Time for me to measure again 










And re-measuring. That guy thinks about everything.






And the result.













Daniel really liked it a lot at the end too, I'm completely in love! 
Here the renders.













What do you guys think about it?

Only thing he wants from me is as much possible friends on Facebook, so please go ahead if you can guys 
Mr3D a.k.a. Daniel!


----------



## radrok (Jan 3, 2012)

I like it, a generic WB on it would make it blend into the other generic Video Cards, if you watch this one you get the feeling, and the certainty, that there is something with a strong kick under the hood 
Awesome idea I'd say


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 3, 2012)

srsly i so gonna luv to see that waterblock, and taking does 2 pieces from the original cooler and put them on it, makes it look like look like u even like the Black and Red ROG colour scheme l3p ^^


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 4, 2012)

man you are in a different league shit .. id trade my left nut for your resources
massive props


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 4, 2012)

That waterblock looks amazing....can't wait for the end result. The only thing coming to my min now...is a plexi logo across the center...illuminated.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 4, 2012)

N-Gen said:


> That waterblock looks amazing....can't wait for the end result. The only thing coming to my min now...is a plexi logo across the center...illuminated.



That would be awesome with a custom L3p L4n logo, but would probably suck if you ever decided to resell it.  Otherwise you could do an Asus Mars logo.


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 4, 2012)

t_ski said:


> That would be awesome with a custom L3p L4n logo, but would probably suck if you ever decided to resell it.  Otherwise you could do an Asus Mars logo.



Just before reading your post I was thinking the same thing. Also the fact that you won't even need coloured coolant for it. You could go clear and have the plexi in red with white illumination. Although the clear plexi and tubing with red coolant and white lighting would look great.


----------



## l3p (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!
Still thinking about it 
More to come but first need to focus at something else


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 4, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> http://flabslapper.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/stans-dad.jpg?w=600




This ^^^


Superb work as always!!


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 6, 2012)

L3p?
Is there seriously a dude that makes custom WC blocks?
I really like that idea, also i like this dude's mod:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266938-Custom-PC-EVGA-SR-2-and-Obsidian-800D-lots-of-pics.
If i'm right you allready knew this project


----------



## l3p (Jan 21, 2012)

And another small update 

The top panel.

Was walking around for a while with this idea. Want the plexi window to be flush with the black brushed aluminum.
But with only handwork I don't see it succeed. 0.5mm difference will be visible.
So decided to let the plexi be lasered and then try to get the window in by hand. (Thanks Brian!)
Will also take the opportunity to let the small logo's be lasered too, no names, just logo's.

This is the idea






Then first of all I want to thank Daniel and Ivo again for all the effort. Even till now (  ) they still have fun in doing this 

Blocks for the POM Top and the aluminum backplate.






And the milling 






Still a bit rough.


























After some sanding.






Never saw a backplate without bolts or holes in sight before  (Daniel ftw!)






The plan is to get it anodized in black and then mill in something.






And then the POM block. Some more explaining here.
For example this is 1/100 of the code the machine will go to create the block. 

G2X82.098Y1.193I0.J-5.5
G1X126.96Y-14.456
G3X127.125Y-14.484I.165J.472
G3X127.17Y-14.482I0.J.5
G1X134.562Y-13.804
G2X135.064Y-13.781I.502J-5.477
G2X140.359Y-17.791I0.J-5.5
G1X140.584Y-18.592
G3X140.917Y-18.934I.481J.135
G1X170.725Y-28.234
G3X170.874Y-28.257I.149J.477
G3X171.346Y-27.921I0.J.5
G1X176.469Y-13.198
G2X181.161Y-9.529I5.194J-1.808
G1X236.129Y-4.486
G3X236.437Y-4.342I-.046J.498
G1X240.668Y-.111
G2X244.557Y1.5I3.889J-3.889







First a rubber cord a little smaller then the block is placed on the workspace.
This so the machine can suck it vacuum to the plate, off course it shouldn't move a mm.






First the holes and the basis shape.






Then adjust the rubber cord so the machine can go on.










And milling again.






The result.






















Till the next update... the copperblock


----------



## N-Gen (Jan 22, 2012)

That's just amazing! Good work!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 22, 2012)

l3p said:


> Thanks my loyal follower
> 
> Lovely weather yesterday, so went out to lap my Cpu
> 
> ...



truly outstanding :O Just out of curiousity, how much would this improve temperatures from the original state?


----------



## l3p (Jan 22, 2012)

Here you go 

http://www.l3p.nl/other-builds-mods/cpu-lapping/


----------



## l3p (Jan 26, 2012)

Small update 
(Slowly we're getting there)

First of all I want to announce a new sponsor .. Corsair!
After the Bit-Tech MOTY they contacted me for sponsoring this project.
(If you only knew how glad I am with this!)














Thanks Corsair!!






And ordered a laser cutted en engraved casewindow.







If I ever win the lotto ... 











Done.






And one day later 






Quick preview.






This weekend first saw it in and then a very lot of sanding I guess.






And another test.


----------



## radrok (Jan 26, 2012)

I love that Corsair is sponsoring you, Force GTs are among the best sata SSDs one can buy right now and the red color is perfect for this build.
Can't wait to see the copperblock , really man big heads up this rocks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 26, 2012)

l3p said:


> Small update
> (Slowly we're getting there)
> 
> First of all I want to announce a new sponsor .. Corsair!
> ...


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 26, 2012)

l3p said:


> Small update
> (Slowly we're getting there)
> 
> First of all I want to announce a new sponsor .. Corsair!
> ...




i know dude, corsair rocks
i love this build, can't wait to see that custom block for the mars
and offcourse the final pics!


----------



## l3p (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## l3p (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok  ..this is the first and the last time I'm modding a case with 5mm thick walls and a 3mm thick panel 

First a double layer of painters tape.






Then re-locating the spot.






And double check it.






Also tightening it very well so I can mark it without moving.






And a triple check.






Drilling the holes was easy 






Also taped the jigsaw and got my MNPC glasses.
(Without glasses it always takes me 1 minute to get something in my eyes  )






All under it.






Done sawing.






The fitting :/






Extra protection for the edges.






Polishing the round edges.






Now the straight pieces.
I always use the file skewed, this way you have more surface and you will get it much more straight.






3 hours of filing further (yes three!) it finally fits with some power.










Need to file the points there where the pressure is too high.






Finishing it with a small fine file.






And getting the old knife back to remove the small curls.
Can't do it with a file since it will have skewed edges again






You can see the difference before and after the knife.






Painting the edges again with matt black paint. 










Window in and use rubber glue.
After that remove the remnants again. (Was a kind of a mess)






But don't worry. Removing the tape on the other side for the first results.










And a quick test 






Tomorrow will fill up some minuscule edges with glue. Am tired of it now 
Must say I'm very satisfied..

















Till next week )


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 30, 2012)

holy shit man!!! that is amazing!!  I love that case.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 30, 2012)

Gorgeous case and build man, u really pulled it off


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing work as always!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Spent most of the evening going through this whole thread.

Breathtaking stuff.  Don't know how I missed it before, but glad I will get to see the finish.


----------



## l3p (Feb 6, 2012)

This time maybe a bit boring update.
Changing, (not)fitting, measuring and some cable management.
(Sorry, no block update yet  )


First change the quad kit.






With 5 previous kits on other builds it was easy to remove the plates for the red fin fixation.
With 3 out of 4 it was impossible somehow.
Even with a hammer there were 2 sticks I couldn't replace.






Did see some horror pictures of removed heatsinks with the ram still on it so didn't want to do that either.
Also had another problem cause of hammering on it with 1 stick.






Then carefully drill it by hand.






And the tap by hand.






Got it fixed one hour later 






2 red leds soldered and sleeved for the powerbutton.






Disabled the blue smd leds.






Wanted to test this together with the hardware that didn't run for a single minute yet.
(Incl. the hammered Ram and lapped Cpu)






Joy! 
Ok...  off ... fast ... no water in the cpu block yet 






Next small problem...
I measured everything at the start...that was for Matrix cards, the Mars is a little longer.






Sawing again.






Discovering all kinds of convenient stuff in the yacht building industry.
Saw this last week, primer for all kinds of self adhesive stuff like ledstrips
They hang complete ceilings with Velcro with it.






Worth a try on the last radiator.






Did the corners with 3M Velcro, the edges with isolationtape.






Believe it or not ... It works to good .. Can't get it off with my bare hands 






Had to file the fan on the back radiator after measuring with 7 different kinds of BP fittings to make the angle I wanted.






Still 2 prints to hide..






And the mess on the kitchen table again.





Not easy to hide 3 x 8 pin + 24 pin without a 'double bottom'.
Also sleeved the 2 sata cables.






Cover on top ..  Till later this week


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 7, 2012)

l3p said:


> This time maybe a bit boring update.
> Changing, (not)fitting, measuring and some cable management.
> (Sorry, no block update yet  )
> 
> ...



is just me or do I see a little damage on your MARS II ?  TBH I wouldn't worry about it tho, but you are the ultimate modder so yeh...BTW nice work on the waterblock on the RAM, it looks really slick with the small fins on each end


----------



## l3p (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't worry it's just some sort of sticker that's between the backplate and original aircooler.
Won't be needed soon cause there will be a new backplate


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 7, 2012)

l3p said:


> Don't worry it's just some sort of sticker that's between the backplate and original aircooler.
> Won't be needed soon cause there will be a new backplate



I had a feeling nothing could be wrong. YOU ARE THE ULTIMATE MODDER!


----------



## bostonbuddy (Feb 8, 2012)

That looks so much nicer w/ the window cut into the top.
Excellent work once again!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely insane!


----------



## l3p (Feb 29, 2012)

Still no news about the copper-block :/
My friend Quepee has been sick quite some days, so he has a lot to catch up at work.
He's all better now so hopefully soon good news!

All I got for you guys is a design for the engraving.






And the backplate came back from the anodiser 






These few weeks did give me some time to prepare my next build already 
(First info and hardware pictures on site, buildlog will follow)


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 29, 2012)

l3p said:


> Still no news about the copper-block :/
> My friend Quepee has been sick quite some days, so he has a lot to catch up at work.
> He's all better now so hopefully soon good news!
> 
> ...



ANOTHER new build?!!!! You can ship the old one to me if you don't need it  Looking forward to seeing the block.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 29, 2012)

Jebus you are the man! You always do the best work!


----------



## l3p (Apr 1, 2012)

Apparently my friend Quepee has some trouble finding the right piece of copper for the MarsII block. So me and an other guy started looking for it too, but till now no success yet.

It need to be 155x300x15,5 mm (Copper Cu-ETP?)
If anyone has some tips? Please! 


And here a 'small' update.

I want to try this DP to VGA converter to use the touchscreen.






I already adjusted the bracket once but I'll have to do it again because the MarsII is 6cm longer then the Matrix card. Also want to mount the Pump controller print on top of it.






Measuring.






Dremeling.






Filing.






Drilling some holes.






Seems to fit.






So painting it again.






Will be quite some cable management.






Also need to do the lighting before I start with the watercooling loop cause of all the wires.

Going to use this controller instead.
It's a Touch remote with RF, so don't have to place any IR eyes 
Ik ga dus deze controller gebruiken ipv de vorige.
(Will also be used in my next project)






Glad I still had an old black floppy cable.






Nice afternoon soldering with my daughter.






She told me to test it before cutting it in pieces.






Glad I did, found a break !






Can cut that out now.






Epoxy layer is easy to remove with a knife.






Hmm my gas-soldering iron is too hot for this.






So got an other one a few days later.






Getting too much work on my neck 






Almost done.






Used some 4-pin PWM plugs to easy-connect it all.






And some tests.










Lets do the bottom too. First had to remove some stickers and old glue.






And done.






Some connectors for the bottom.






And testing again.










My 'simple' compact camera doesn't show what I see so tried to film it instead 







Till the next update!


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 2, 2012)

>9000

Man how do you find the time? With the kids too?! Keep it up!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## l3p (Apr 2, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> >9000
> 
> Man how do you find the time? With the kids too?! Keep it up!



Just use EVERY spare hour you've got 
(After the family time off course)



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Amazing stuff!



Thanks man!


----------



## l3p (Apr 12, 2012)

The 'rough' 6kg copper part should be here any moment! 

I did have some time to post the nice Battle Dragon Gaming Bag I got from Tt esports for this build at lans. At home I will probably use this Keysonic RF board (HTPC)






































Color of mouse and keyboard is adjustable. Fan is removable 



































Thanks a very lot Tt esports for offering this incredible bag!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't handle all this awesomenessss%55!1!!!1 *hyperventilates and passes out*


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesomme!!! finally had the time and patience for the whole page to load 


its full of awesomess!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 17, 2012)

waiting for the work on the copper block... i know it wont be long now


----------



## l3p (Apr 17, 2012)

The copper block...






I ordered a piece of 300x155x15,5, this was going to be 6kg.
When I wanted to lift it quickly I had some problems...
Appeared my 'foreign friend' sent a brick of 300x200x20.






Price for a piece of copper with these measures in Holland is around €360
Got it for €185 now 






Think it'll fit.






Sending it to Quepee tomorrow, he loves copper 






Today Quepee also engraved the backplate.
He told me he had a plan for the "Inspired by EKWB" text.
Go ahead I said..










Full of pride he showed the first picture....
I got a stroke :O
INSIRED by EKWB!






Appeared he was having fun with me  









Again thanks a lot Quepee!!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 17, 2012)

"Insired"  Oh God, I laughed so hard when I saw that as I was just skipping through without reading at first!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, that is a huge block of copper. 
They say if you want something done right, you do it yourself. Nice job, always premium quality builds.


----------



## l3p (May 2, 2012)

To give you guys something .. 

Backplate changed a bit.






And today Quepee started with the front side of the copper.






Took it back home carefully to match it with the POM part 










Well .. we're in love with the block 





Probably next week the backside.


Oh .. out of curiosity .. 

Poll: Just Copper or Nickelplated?
Keep it as it is.
Nickel plate it!


----------



## l3p (May 3, 2012)

By the way, the copper block went from 10.6kg to 6.4kg now. 
After the backside milling it will 'only' weight around 1.8kg


----------



## THE_EGG (May 3, 2012)

l3p said:


> By the way, the copper block went from 10.6kg to 6.4kg now.
> After the backside milling it will 'only' weight around 1.8kg
> 
> [url]http://www.l3p.nl/files/Hardware/L3pL4n/Asus%20MARS%20II/Custom%20Block/76%20%5B550x%5D.JPG[/URL]



You should keep it at 6.4kg just for bragging rights!


----------



## l3p (May 22, 2012)

Small update/teaser 


Mill-route-check of the blocks backside.






Almost done! (movie completely failed cause of the coolant used while milling :/ )






Really can't wait to assemble this with the backplate, POM top en MARSII!










Maybe more this weekend


----------



## l3p (May 27, 2012)

Received a very nice package this weekend from Ivo.

Sorry for the amount of pictures, didn't know which ones to delete 
Everything is clickable to 2560 pixels.







Somehow I didn't dare to unpack 






And actually stared at it for half an hour before doing anything 






As you can see there isn't much left from the 10.6 kg.
The copper part weight is now exactly 1.8kg.






I really think I'm going to nickel plate it.
Copper part is already oxidizing after a few weeks.






But what a job Ivo did ... (And Daniel off course in front!)






POM next to it.






And the 'screwless' backplate.










Just had to put it together fast 






Next day some pics in the sun.


































Exploded view.










Original red aluminum parts on it.










First time testing the M3 holes with stainless steel  I ordered at Highflow










Hmmm nickelplate it?










Think I'm going to polish the POM.






For a next time. 






Ok .... it just screamed to be polished 






Love Coca Cola.






Love the result 
(Camera didn't with all that light)


























And put it together once more for you guys 














Ivo and Daniel ... Real craftsmanship! 
Thanks a very lot to be able to be so close to all this!!!


Now .... let's enjoy the nice weather over here


----------



## de.das.dude (May 27, 2012)

*hipster mode on*
ive seen this pictures before they were put on here


----------



## theJesus (May 27, 2012)

So sexy.


----------



## radrok (May 27, 2012)

I'm in copper extasy 

Thanks for letting us follow the progress l3p!


----------



## theJesus (May 28, 2012)

radrok said:


> I'm in copper extasy
> 
> Thanks for letting us follow the progress l3p!


*ecstasy


----------



## l3p (May 28, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## l3p (Jun 3, 2012)

Copper part has been sent to the nickel plater.
So curious how it will look! 

Meantime.

Highflow sent me 3 'Cpu lapping kits' to try polishing the POM part.
(Hopefully this will succeed  )
Thanks Freddy!






I was looking for O-rings for a while to seal the block.
Luckily Skiryl had some left from a previous project! 










The 'Inspired by' logo was grey anodised aluminum.






Now I think it should look like the nickel and fittings.






So lets polish 






When I got an hour left next week I will polish the last scratches out.


----------



## l3p (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry, just a teaser this time 

Need some more time for testing/fitting.
Already had to adjust the backplate 'a bit' cause of a small miscalculation.

Very glad I decided to nickelplate it


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jun 12, 2012)

Mother of GOD!


----------



## l3p (Jun 17, 2012)

And the promised update 

It all didn't start as I want to last week.






It started with one m3 hole that didn't align.






Forgot the pci bracket holder.






And the bottom border of the backplate.





So, let's get the dremel. 
Appears this is possible to do 






And the raw file.






Made the OD of screw hole smaller.
Love these cutters!






No contact with the backplate anymore.










And backplate screw holes align.






Covering it up. (Even if you can't see it)






Already ordered some thermal pads from Highflow.






And the package arrived I've been waiting for 






I have to say, all the tiny scratches that were already there are even more visible now in the right light.
However I'm really satisfied!






































Want the EKWB plate in the same style














And the next problem ...... POM 

When I just got the POM there was a little scratch on it.
I thought lets remove that with some P2500 .....
Well ..forget it.. wish I had asked someone with knowledge before I did that 
So eventually had to sand the complete top ... what a mess .
When I just touched it with a nail it already had a scratch on it.
It's like high carpet, when you chuck it in 2 different ways.

After some google, reading, and asking people I found out there are a few ways to recover it.
Machining it again, flaming it, sanding it in lots of grits
I chose the way to sand it like I lap a cpu. (And never again  )







Started with P150, after that P240 (30 min)
You can see you can still easily scratch it with your nail






90 minutes with P600, P1000 and P1500






Next day my arms already didn't want to go further .. let's continue 
P2000 it is.






P3000, starts to look like something.






After sanding 3.5 hours I'm done with it 






Borrowed something from the marsII's younger brother.










I'm satisfied!
Not able to scratch it anymore with my nails or any other softer object then POM. (Weird stuff)










This is easier then I thought.
Put in the rubber, cut it on the exact size and glue it together holding it for 10 seconds.
The 'O-ring glue' smells like superglue. (And sticks to your fingers the same fast way)


























I'm done with it for this week 
Next week hopefully testing it on pressure and the mounting!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 17, 2012)

There is all ways a catch... But, sometimes the catch can make things A LOT better.





Looks great.


----------



## l3p (Jun 27, 2012)

Sometimes everything goes as I want ... sometimes not.
That next to my 2 jobs at the moment, got some problems finding time 


Last week after a 3 hour test I noticed this ... 






So time to get my UV light, maybe I can discover more.






Setup.






Lights off.






Probably 2 small leaks.






So opened it carefully again, maybe I can see more.






Going to test it once more with a POM remount and 2x serial connected D5's. (This to be really sure)
This time with a new glued big O-ring and small cast O-rings.
Problem could be the distance between some of the M3 bolts (6-7cm) to keep the POM really flat on the copper.
It does seem it's completely flat..

So one solution is to use Loctite Quick Gasket.

Or ... I'm going to add some M3's ... and probably polish the POM again. (I will succeed!!  )
Anyway, learned something again


----------



## l3p (Jul 8, 2012)

Second remount + leaktest was a failure too 





So .. ordered the Loctite quick gasket






Met Rogier from Asus last friday for a coming project and ..
He asked me if he could borrow L4n for an Asus media event next friday.
Told him I couldn't get it fully running that fast, that was no problem.
So he would pick it up next tuesday..

Oops...
Will be some late evenings this weekend 



First tests without PCB.










After a full leaktest still dry!! 
Also didn't leave any Loctite






And then I had to remove it again for a full mount..pff
I really had to cut it loose.






And clean it for an hour 






Used and army of heat transfer pads on back and front










And a new layer of Loctite.






Made a quick movie that night of the mess.







Next day.. change the bracket .. for the third time.
This will be on top of the pump controller.










Small idea I got for the ssd's
The backside will be out of sight, but is able to catch light from the RGB leds.
That will give a nice effect on the front side.














Rest of the day ... Bitspower..
My skin let go on my vingers 
Even sawing the crystallinks .. had to do it with my knife.
Left both of my saws at work :/






Didn't have much time to make pics.
Got 2 hours left tomorrow.
So it will be on the event as below, just the RGB leds and the touchscreen.













When it's back I'll make it 'flowready' and leaktest it completely for multiple days.
And off course some more pictures from the case and MarsII
The loop can still even change, didn't have enough C47's


----------



## l3p (Jul 19, 2012)

Here a small video from L4n one day before it got picked up.






And 2 days ago Asus BNL called me ...
They were very happy with it!





















Such a shame I couldn't be there cause of my job :/






And a video on the Asus Facebook where you can see L4n for 3 seconds @ 2:00 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=368991666504515

Now waiting to get it back and resume 

Thanks Asus!!


----------



## Vego Actina (Jul 19, 2012)

dude, your hard work is inspiration for me


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 19, 2012)

really nice L3p and if u wanna link direct youtube do this [ y t ]af8dAKQ-71s[ / y t ] without space ^^


----------



## l3p (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I know puma99dk, the problem is I got another few forums to post it and somehow they all have a different code


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 20, 2012)

l3p said:


> Thanks guys!
> I know puma99dk, the problem is I got another few forums to post it and somehow they all have a different code



ah that ino so when u copy paste it don't work on some forums 

but i am still luving ur mod l3p


----------



## l3p (Aug 8, 2012)

Received L4n last week in a perfect state from Asus 
Been leak testing 2 days to see if it's finally leakfree.....


Finally! 






With just 2 x D5 at full speed and 1m tube it became pretty hot after a few hours of testing.






So used an AIO solution from Aquacomputer 
(Thanks again for this awesome MOTY prize Specialtech.co.uk ! )






After hours of testing and greasy fingers I gave it a last polishing.






I didn't know what photos to erase, so here they are all of them. 

































































This 'small project-in-a-project' has been quite a learning process for me of cooperation, testing, measuring and even more measuring and testing.

I would like to thank the following persons for cooperating on the MARS II block.

Daniel aka Mr3D
Ivo aka Quepee
Rogier van Asus Benelux
Gregor van EKWB
And everyone who I forgot 

This week some small changes on the SSD's and then I will be testing the loop and hardware of L4n.
After that, mount the MARSII and test it all over again


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 8, 2012)

wow, that is one sexified PC. Love your work man.


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 8, 2012)

put it inside!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 8, 2012)

DUDE GO OPEN THAT HUGE PACKAGE YOU GOT ALREADY!


----------



## l3p (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol thanks guys 

Well .. promised Corsair to do something with the ssd's.

So here we go 






First remove the sticker.






Start dremeling.










Sanded with P220. I have something with brushed alu....






But have other plans.






Sawing a piece of tinted acrylic.






Polishing










Taping the acrylic and glue it with transparent glue. (Becomes transparent when it's dry)










In the meantime further with the casebadge while the glue is drying.
One of the nicest badges I've seen.






Dr. Dre on it again.






Became hotter then I expected.






But who the heck makes 2mm thick badges 






More then an hour of filing and sanding.






With the result.






Glue nicely dried.






One to go 










Same ritual.






And the result.
I'm very happy with it 














Noticed right now the heatshrink let go cause of all the dis-connecting :/


----------



## radrok (Aug 9, 2012)

You are an artist l3p.


----------



## LetsDoDamage (Aug 12, 2012)

L3p you have inspired me to build my own rig in a style such as yours. 

When I win the lottery and can afford it, anyway. Amazing work on both the L3p L4n and L3p d3sk.


----------



## l3p (Aug 17, 2012)

What a week .. 28°C inside and I'm busy with 2 builds 

To finish L4n I had quite a checklist to walk through.

- Add cables for SSD, Leds and pump.
- Change in RGB Leds and wiring.
- RGB controller/remote died, had to replace it.
- Finding the right coolant color.
- Testing loop + blocks + fan/pump controller without MARS.
- Testing all hardware with loop without MARS.
- Testing loop with MARS in it.
- Full stress test of complete system.


First .. lets add an SDD activity led 





SSD in action. (2GB copy)






Also removed the RGB above the SSD and added RGB between the acrylic of the SSD's






Bringing 3 little cables to their destination out of sight.... 45 minutes  






RGB controller replaced and proper connection instead of soldering.
Literally removed the radiator 30 times to get it in.






Then I found out I still had to extend the pump wire. -_-






Playing with test tubes in RGB light.
Seems EK blood red looks good in switching red/blue light.






First looptest without MARS.






Loop needed exactly 1 liter.










Never thought something would go easy.
Reservoir isn't the highest point, still it keeps on level nicely and de-aeration works perfect.






Pump on speedsetting 1, completely silent and enough flow to cool it down.






SSd's and memory ... check.






Lapped CPU + cooling ... check






Leaving it running for the night.






Right before getting the MARS in I changed something on the contrast of the aluminum text.
(Thanks NOCA!)






Not much luck again ... really .. somehow the motorized screen pressed the color-change button of the enermax fan when opening. Cause of that it had blue and red leds on, not something I wanted.
Had to drain the loop and build the pump completely out to reach it and fix it for good.






Finally testing the full loop! 






Pump on speedsetting 10






Love bubbles.






And leaving it for another night.






Next day ... testing the complete system.
MARS leds lit 






Pretty scary, don't know what the MARS temps are before I'm in windows.
Quick USB install 






Unfortunately.... 
It seems 1 of the 2 cores isn't getting cooled as it should.
With a furmark stresstest in SLI 1 core goes to 65°C, the other one.. goes slowly up to 100°C and starts to throttle.
I'm almost sure it's the thickness of the heatpads I used, I will have to re-open it again completely.
There are a lot of options I can still try with different combinations of heatpads/paste, sure I can solve it.
However .. going to keep that for another time, tired of it for now.
I'm actually more glad both GPU's still work after enlarging 3 holes in the PCB 






Atleast the lapped CPU doesn't let me down 





Final pics on the way!


----------



## Vego Actina (Aug 17, 2012)

i hate you dude 
nice clock


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2012)

nice work, but the space is pretty tight
thats interesting how you could squeeze all of the stuff in that


----------



## l3p (Aug 17, 2012)

And here the final photos from L4n 


Few shots in daylight.






























Complete set.






























Inside shots.






































































































As an Htpc 










With dimmed lights.






















Final video






My thanks to the following persons and company's

Daniel aka Mr3D
Ivo aka Quepee
Richard aka Kier
Rogier Gelling
Gregor Hribernik























And off course everyone I forgot and all readers of this thread!


Off course will continue on the Mars problem later.
For now .... first need a months or two on my next project


----------



## radrok (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks to you for posting here your logs l3p you really are an inspiration.

Can't wait till the Cross desk is available, I just hope it can fit 560mm rads, that's a wet dream :O


----------



## l3p (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot radrok!
About Cross... not 560's 
But it does fit 2 x 480 and 2 x 360


----------



## SP3KT3R (Aug 20, 2012)

l3p, your work is truly mind blowing. Your builds are far beyond perfection, I'm stoked to see your cross desk build. Not sure how you can improve on the l3p d3sk, but by the looks of the prototype on your site I'm sure you'll create another masterpiece :salute:


----------



## l3p (Dec 24, 2012)

L3p L4n got nominated for Bit-Tech Mod of the Year!!  

Off course I don't stand a chance this year compared to the other projects, still , being nominated, I see it as the biggest honor you can get!
Check out the 20 projects.






Small flashback.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 24, 2012)

l3p said:


> L3p L4n got nominated for Bit-Tech Mod of the Year!!
> 
> Off course I don't stand a chance this year compared to the other projects, still , being nominated, I see it as the biggest honor you can get!
> Check out the 20 projects.
> ...


Congratulations! One of my favourite mods!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats l3p!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 24, 2012)

l3p said:


> L3p L4n got nominated for Bit-Tech Mod of the Year!!
> 
> Off course I don't stand a chance this year compared to the other projects, still , being nominated, I see it as the biggest honor you can get!
> Check out the 20 projects.
> ...




Congrats man! Your projects are truly a work of art. I say your still the Desk-Mod champion of our time. 

Btw, I love what you did with that Corsair ssd mod, so awesome and attention to detail.


----------



## l3p (Dec 30, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Congratulations! One of my favourite mods!





de.das.dude said:


> Congrats l3p!





t77snapshot said:


> Congrats man! Your projects are truly a work of art. I say your still the Desk-Mod champion of our time.
> 
> Btw, I love what you did with that Corsair ssd mod, so awesome and attention to detail.



Thanks a lot guys!
A vote would be highly appreciated


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 30, 2012)

l3p said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> A vote would be highly appreciated


Oh you got my Vote!
Also, just a question for your modding expertise. I am looking to change the colour of the mesh on my Switch 810. Is the best way to do that, sand it with 180 grit sandpaper, apply 2-3 coats self etching primer, apply 2-4 coats spray paint?


----------



## l3p (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks!

To be honest I never even did it that extensive. Objects really in sight got powdercoated.
I think it's a good way you're subscribing there maybe use P400 even to make the surface more smooth.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 30, 2012)

l3p said:


> Thanks a lot guys!
> A vote would be highly appreciated



voted for you only


----------

